# I have done almost everything but code P0340 keeps coming back!!!



## jmbeam (Jan 19, 2015)

Changed oil and oil filter
Replaced both Camshaft sensor and crankshaft sensor with OEM Nissan product
Cleaned and degreased both sonnectors
Checked the ground and replaced Battery ground to body, it had corroded off at the bolt(YEAH I thought this was my problem, NOOOOOOO! it wasn't!!!
Cleaned and wire brushed all other grounds
Cleaned and relearned throttle pedal
Battery strong 12.69v resting voltage
Alternator strong 14.75v at idle

I can't get my daughters car inspected with this code.

Same thing happened exactly a year ago when it was due for its NYS inspection. I then replaced both the camshaftt and crankshaft sensors with aftermarket ones. It fixed the problem for a week(long enough to pass inspection) but then came back on for another year.

No problems starting or running in the cold Pa. winters at school. Why is this happening and why does it only seem to be me who replaces the sensors and still the problem comes back.

I honestly cannot afford to give the dealer free will to try to fix the probem. Have witnessed too many horror stories of expensive work being done and the problem is never fixed. Others have had Timing chains changed etc in the attempt to fix this code without helping at all. The car is worth about $3000 so I can't be stupid and throw thousands at it especially when it still runs good. Nissan should be slapped!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Before we can help you, we need to know the year, model, engine and type of transmission of the car. There's just a lot of folks posting problems without specifying what car they have.


----------



## jmbeam (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a 2005 Nissan Altima, 2.5L Automatic transmission


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the camshaft position sensor for the following:
- Accumulation of debris to the signal plate of camshaft rear end.
- Chipping signal plate of camshaft rear end.

Remove the sensor and visually check the sensor for chipping.


----------

